# Building a '52 Boardwalk Roadster



## Larmo63 (Jun 18, 2011)

Someone gave me the frame and, with my OCD, I couldn't leave well enough alone! Git "R Done!!!


----------



## Old rim (Jun 19, 2011)

Very Nice--keep us updated---Just one thing---your hammer has seen better days--time for a new one (joking)


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually found the hammer one day at the beach! Someone must have been setting up a tent or something and there it was, a brand new Estwing hammer in the sand. I've had her ever since....


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 19, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> I've had her ever since....




And short of losing it, you will have it forever. Mine's lasted that long...


----------



## spitfire (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking good. A few years ago i had an original OG paint prewar frame that needed that fork, sigh.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 21, 2011)

I took the frame to the powdercoat shop to have it chemically stripped and they report that the frame is cracked. Uh-Oh....


----------



## spitfire (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing a lil mig wont fix....


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya, it's a boardwalk bike, not a show bike right? Weld, fill, paint, done!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 30, 2011)

Some tire choices: I may go with the cream Electra vintage diamond 26 x 2.35's though


----------



## slick (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude that thing is awesome!!!! That color totally pops on the frame. I think those 2.35 tires come in a cream color which would look killer accenting the cream on the frame but you wheels are cream. Oops. Maybe the red ones? Whatcha doing with that brown prewar saddle? HINT HINT.................


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 1, 2011)

Boardwalk cruiser? Jeez, that thing is gonna end up looking better than my "nice bikes".


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 2, 2011)

Long spring is on the Hawthorne, but is going to live on this thing.... It is all restored, powdercoated springs, cad plated hardware and great OG looking Messinger top with the imprint..... I need to get this bike done, but I'm on vacation in Florida.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought the cream wheels and cream tires would make it look like I'm rolling on two big powdered donuts..... At least that was the idea.....?


----------

